# Website or youtube?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Which is the best for promoting myself? Maybe both?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Manok said:


> Which is the best for promoting myself? Maybe both?


Best way to promote yourself? Stage a sex scandal and post endless selfies of you pouting.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Only works if you are beautiful, or an interesting kind of ugly.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

As much as I hate to say it, gaming Youtube is probably more profitable than some website.


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Taking your questions seriously, I would think YouTube. The advantage of YouTube is that people might stumble upon your music by accident and find that they like it. With a website, your audience must make a deliberate decision to look up your website. 

SoundCloud is also a possibility. I believe many people deliberately explore SoundCloud for music they might like.

The biggest problem with YouTube is that you really need a visual to go along with your music.

What are your own thoughts on promotion?


----------

